# freebsd 9 ftp link



## xxmcvapourxx (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm trying to use an old version for research purpose im trying to install pkg.

but im getting  : Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/vim.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access) pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/vim.tbz' by URL pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed 

so i used the command setenv PACKAGES to the right link : setenv packages command : ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/9.0-RELEASE/packages/Latest/ 

it logs in fine. 

but then i get the 550 failed to change directory.

im using vmware 15 - freebsd 9.0 stable. 

i tried to install a pkg but it says command not found so i need to update the vim.

any help would be appreciated


----------



## ljboiler (Mar 7, 2020)

You could just use the `ftp` command to connect to ftp-archive.freebsd.org, work down to the folder where the package you want is, and just download it.

Log in as user anonymous, and use your e-mail address as the password.


----------

